# Okay, here it is.



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm attaching a pretty poor-quality photo of the cars side-by-side at the end of this post. I have better ones, but honestly the sun was so bright that I couldn't get a truly good shot with my point-and-shoot digital.

Aw dammit -- I was going to get into the story but I'm being drawn into something else. More later.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

So does this mean you still have the E36?

Looks like we all need to come over to your house and have an M3 shootout


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

bren said:


> *So does this mean you still have the E36?
> 
> Looks like we all need to come over to your house and have an M3 shootout  *


No, no more E36.  She's leaving on Saturday morning, and I'm picking up the E30 later that same day. Believe me when I say I'm sad about it. I love that car and I must own one again one day...perhaps when I need a four-door familymobile that can't climb steep construction sites when dumping clay from a big landscaping project. Oh wait, did I say that? :eeps:

Seriously, though, I would love to own an E36 M3 again. They are among the best cars BMW ever brought over here. Just not as cool as my new ride.


----------

